# Need Help finding replacement capacitor



## Jimmy_13 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and I'm hoping to find some help or guidance here.

Issue- I have a PowR-Quip 7500 watt Industrial Contractor Series Vertical Generator with a 13Hp Tecumseh Motor. I was using it the other day and the voltage dropped. I searched around and learned to check the Capacitor or AVR under the cover which i did and found that there is a Capacitor under the plastic housing. I noticed immediately that the end of the capacitor was half way pushed out. The Capacitor reads as follows:

Facon
Mod. 7G75350P72
35 uF +- 5% SH
EN60252
450Vac. cl.D 50Hz.
25/85/21 PO
05-02/02.0291

Can someone Please Help Me find the correct one to replace this with. The ones i found have multiple stake-ons which appear to be ran in series however the one on my generator only has 2 stake-ons and is not in series. 
Any help would be Greatly Appreciated

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Jimmy_13 said:


> Facon
> Mod. 7G75350P72
> 35 uF +- 5% SH
> EN60252
> ...


 The important part is the 35uF +- 5%. This one should work: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CAPACA-35u...778540?hash=item23b9d7bb6c:g:wfwAAOSwPhdVSZzX

or this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/EN60252-1-...457097?hash=item41ffcc5b89:g:1IcAAOSwiLlcw3Wi


----------



## Jimmy_13 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tabora,
Thank you very much for your help. I ordered the Capacitor through eBay and it should be here by Monday. Thanks again

Jimmy


----------

